# Most durable plastisol transfers for contact sports



## bradyboyy88 (Nov 10, 2014)

I have a bunch of hockey jerseys that need to be done but i need to find well proven transfer that can withstand a beating. So if i could get peoples opinions or preferences on how they approach doing these types of sports i would appreciate it. The images will be going on both black and white cotton hockey jerseys and the image has five colors if that is important at all. I have not done enough of these tyoea of sports to know failure rates so that is where you guys come i ha!!!


----------



## bradyboyy88 (Nov 10, 2014)

bradyboyy88 said:


> I have a bunch of hockey jerseys that need to be done but i need to find well proven transfer that can withstand a beating. So if i could get peoples opinions or preferences on how they approach doing these types of sports i would appreciate it. The images will be going on both black and white cotton hockey jerseys and the image has five colors if that is important at all. I have not done enough of these tyoea of sports to know failure rates so that is where you guys come i ha!!!


Nobody wants to give their go to?


----------



## Beckmansbeach (Jun 30, 2014)

F&m expressions athletic is pretty bulletproof especially on 50/50 blends but some colors crack after a few washes on 100% cotton.


----------



## pmzirkle (Oct 5, 2014)

We like Ace Transfers Elasto-Stretch transfers. Have held up really well on the team jerseys we have done.


----------



## bradyboyy88 (Nov 10, 2014)

pmzirkle said:


> We like Ace Transfers Elasto-Stretch transfers. Have held up really well on the team jerseys we have done.


Yea I am doing a job right now with their transfers. They seem nice but need to do a test wash .


----------



## aidensnd (Apr 24, 2016)

How did they do after the test wash bradyboyy88?


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Durability is heavily tied to thickness and the trend is thinner is better so you'll want something marketed for sports. I don't do jerseys so any recommendation I give would be without basis. In general I've found F&M to be very reliable but I don't see much difference between their sport and fashion transfers.


----------

